# building a website?



## terrance04 (Mar 23, 2004)

hi, 

I wanted to know what & where is the easiest place to have a professional website built? i am no experience site builder but ive had experience with templates but its always a limit to free ones..lol

So what i propose is, if you or anyone you know can build a great website, simple doesn't have to be flashy as long as it works correct, and can be uploaded to a .com server.....

One thing i do know is how to get an average of 3000 real visitors free per week to any site with my secret formula, basically a traffic guru<--- , but one thing i cannot do is build a great functioning website to save myself  

So please let me know some expertise, soon looking to launch a business of my own, and traffic isn't my problem...

Thanks


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2004)

templatemonster.com offer some professional looking templates as does designgalaxy.net


----------



## terrance04 (Mar 23, 2004)

*Thanks*

thanks for the recommendation ill be sure to check it out  ......after i posted i searched for templates, and i found freewebtemplates.com they offer the best free templates i have ever came across.

Question?  Do you think a free template is worth the time and maintaining, or have a professional design and maintain it. Cost is high yes but atleast your getting the best right?

T.Charles


----------



## ian (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.webpagedesign.com.au (run by an internet buddy) and freesitetemplates.com are two more.


----------



## terrance04 (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks just checked it out, still deciding on which one i want to use for testing and sending traffic to.


----------



## terrance04 (Mar 23, 2004)

i think i actually like this one if you don;t mind me posting http://www.webpagedesign.com.au/popups/business5.html


----------

